# A new race of critters.



## Saigonnus (May 18, 2012)

Recently I had thoughts on creating a race from scratch, and I wondered what you all think about the basic idea. Any thoughts or ideas could help me in refining it so it's realistic. I know it's long, but bear with me... I want to be as inclusive as possible on what I already have.  

Ruaka are forest-dwelling creatures that reside in temperate/subtemperate climates. They are short of stature (perhaps 4 feet tall maximum) and lean with a ridged forehead, rounded face and thick hair over most of their body. They live in small, close-knit communities with their homes in burrows beneath trees, the roots often acting as part of the structure. Their society is matriarchal and passive for the most part, overseen by a quad of elders, one to represent each of the facets of life within society (hunting/gathering [which also covers their combat] , crafting/artifice, trade/commerce and a wise woman (shaman) that oversees those in society "blessed" with "magic". Above them is a Chief Elder who makes the ultimate decision on anything put to a discussion.

Deeply spiritual, the Ruaka believe in the circle of life much like a druid, and magic is extremely rare in Ruakan society and is similar in aspect to druids would have, intermixed with tales of old medicine men. Often magic manifests itself in allowing the "user" to summon creatures, interacting with things in nature "growing staffs from trees" or "moving silent through thick brush", going into trances to speak with their ancestors (requires a hallucinogenic medium). They also share a kinship with bears and unless a Ruaka is stupid, they are never prey for a bear. They can speak to bears empathically and often ride them in battle using special harnesses; when it becomes necessary to defend their homes.   

Their typical weapons are spears, staves, slings/bolas, nets, javelins and small stone knives (flint/obsidian etc.) and use the skin of animals sewn with bits of stone for armor when they must fight. They don't have much interaction with outsiders and very territorial, killing most "invaders" without hesitation. They also don't trade with anyone not Ruaka, so have somewhat limited resources. 

To avoid inbreeding, Ruaka have bi-annual gatherings at holy sites so the young males and females can meet/greet and potentially be chosen as mate to a Ruaka from a different "village". Also, it is typical for a craftsman or trader to visit other villages and when that happens; if they are caring for a young Ruaka of suitable age, they take them along as apprentice so they can see potential mates and be seen. When a mate is chosen, the Ruaka with a higher standing in their "village" is the one that takes the other home and the "marriage" is overseen by the elders of the village when they are both considered to be "adult".

Children from a union are only cared for 100% of the time by their biological parents for the first five years of life; when they learn to speak and to write in the Ruaka tongue. After that, they are raised by the community, studying with the different clansmen and overseen by the parents and by the elders. They are taught to hunt, trap game and how to identify the plants and animals around them. They also learn to grow crops and care for livestock (they herd goats and keep rabbits). They also learn the basics of all the crafts and as they grow, they are funneled into the skills they excel at. Once they are "adult" at around twenty (they live 200-230 years) they can choose their craft (usually what they had excelled in) and takes their place in society.

Crime among the Ruaka is almost nonexistant, but when something does occur, the penalties vary from a stern warning; for minor offenses or first time ones. Exile to the sour marshes for a length of time is for more serious crimes like betrayal, assault etc... more serious crimes like rape or murder is punishable by banishment to the "grove" where the shamans gather to transform the offender into a tree; a tree that can later be summoned to do the bidding of the shamans (pennance). Sometimes the sentence is for a set period (five years) and sometimes it's for all time; or at least until the tree dies.          

If you have anything else or ideas to add, feel free to let me know as they are still a work in progress.


----------



## ThinkerX (May 18, 2012)

Hmmm...

Ewoks?


----------



## Queshire (May 18, 2012)

Primative forrest dwelling people that ride a predator as a steed isn't very original....

First, I would get rid of the connection to bears, that seems tacked on, and not very practical. They couldn't use bears half the year as they woul be hibernating, and unlike wolves or horses, I'm pretty sure they're solitary so a bear cavalry wouldn't make much sense.

Second, if they attack humans, have a lower tech base then humans, and are phsically weaker then humans, then why haven't humans exterminated them yet? Yeah their tricks might make it harder, but they're pretty much ****ed if humans decided to simply burn their forest to the ground.

Third... hm... I would suggest putting more thought into their magic / beliefs then having them be simply a druid clone.

I'm all for originality, but I think you gotta think outside the box more. Take a look at various animals and imagine how their society would behave if they evolved sentience instead of monkeys, Consider various what ifs, and so on.


----------



## Saigonnus (May 18, 2012)

Well, I wasn't suggesting that they go out of their way to attack humans, actually they are somewhat insolar, and like in nature use concealment as their primary defense from other races that happen into their territory (unless of course it's one or two and easily dispatched). They live beneath trees so they are easily "concealable" should a large party of humans trod through their village, they simply make their village look like any other clearing in the forest until the others go away. 

I was thinking that perhaps of having a magical "highway" utilizing their ability to travel in woodlands so easily and without being detected. It would be a certain route from one village to another (or to a sacred place) that is so utilized that it has become magical in itself and when a Ruaka is on the route, they are indetectable even if a human happens to be looking right at them or standing where the route is. 

Perhaps the body hair does make it seem like they are ewoks... though in truth I was thinking more like scotsmen than bears.

As for the bears, I guess I hadn't given it much thought, just sounded cool, but didn't take the actual realities of a bear into consideration. I was just thinking that wolves as mounts were a bit overdone (with the whole Orc/Worg thing) that it wouldn't be original either. Who's to say that bears in a fantasy world act like they do in the real world? Maybe they developed a bit differently to fill a different niche in the ecosystem. Perhaps instead, they ride large deer... could be intimidating seeing 6 foot wide racks coming at you.


----------



## Queshire (May 18, 2012)

Hmm.... honestly I don't know much about the subject, but I don't think riding would be that popular in a forest dwelling species to begin with. I mean, even if they ride a species suited to the forest like deer, there would be a limit to how fast they could go while safely navigating through the trees and they would have to be alert for getting smacked in the face by tree branches.


----------



## gavintonks (May 18, 2012)

were you not thinking of avatar?


----------



## Saigonnus (May 19, 2012)

Perhaps I am out of the loop here, but what's that? I hear you all mention it like crazy, but I have never been big on watching TV, so perhaps it's something I have never seen. Does it remind you of something from there?


----------



## Saigonnus (May 19, 2012)

Queshire said:


> Hmm.... honestly I don't know much about the subject, but I don't think riding would be that popular in a forest dwelling species to begin with. I mean, even if they ride a species suited to the forest like deer, there would be a limit to how fast they could go while safely navigating through the trees and they would have to be alert for getting smacked in the face by tree branches.



Just got the mental image of a poor critter on a deer falling backkwards off of his mount having just been attacked by a random tree branch.


----------



## Aravelle (May 21, 2012)

Saigonnus said:


> Perhaps I am out of the loop here, but what's that? I hear you all mention it like crazy, but I have never been big on watching TV, so perhaps it's something I have never seen. Does it remind you of something from there?



Avatar is a sci fi/fantasy movie created by James Cameron. It was extremely popular when it first came out 2-3 years go, I think. The movie is noted for its tall, blue, feline aliens and their nature embracing culture. Think Pocohontas or Dances with Wolves meets Ferngully with a dash of Smurfs. I recommend looking into it. :]


----------



## Queshire (May 21, 2012)

I was not impressed by Avatar, it felt too formaliac. (is that a word?) Like they just took a bunch of tropes and tossed them together in the most obvious and bluntest way possible in a pure money making attempt. I could predict just about everything that happened in that movie within the first five minutes. The only thing that impressed me was how he actually got the bigger dragon, but even the hero taming the untamable alpha predator is too damn predicatble. Sure, it may be a technically sound story, it's got all the nuts and bolts, but there's no soul, no art to it! I look at it as an example of what NOT to do.


----------



## Devor (May 21, 2012)

Saigonnus said:


> Perhaps I am out of the loop here, but what's that? I hear you all mention it like crazy, but I have never been big on watching TV, so perhaps it's something I have never seen. Does it remind you of something from there?



As Aravelle explained, Avatar is a Sci-Fi movie where the alien race has a lot of fantasy elements.  It's a very high grossing film, with rich special effects, definitely worth seeing.  But aside from the way it combines sci fi and fantasy elements, much of the plot and many of the tropes are very predictable, even as you watch it.

However, that's not what you see people talking about everywhere.  That's a completely unrelated television show, _Avatar:  The Last Airbender_, a phenomenal (and highly original) work of fantasy in its own right, even though some people dismiss it because it's a cartoon.  I highly recommend it to everyone on this site.


----------



## Queshire (May 21, 2012)

yes, the last airbender is good, there's also a sequel series out but I haven't seen any of that.

bit unlucky really that the two have such close names.


----------



## Saigonnus (May 21, 2012)

Aravelle said:


> Avatar is a sci fi/fantasy movie created by James Cameron. It was extremely popular when it first came out 2-3 years go, I think. The movie is noted for its tall, blue, feline aliens and their nature embracing culture. Think Pocohontas or Dances with Wolves meets Ferngully with a dash of Smurfs. I recommend looking into it. :]



The movie I have seen, and my critters don't really remind me of anything from that movie... the show on the other hand is something I haven't seen and don't think they show it here (not that I really have any desire to watch TV that much at any rate) So I suppose I will have to take your word on it being good, or reminding you of something for it... they are a work in progress whatever the case may be so who knows what they turn out like.


----------



## Aravelle (May 22, 2012)

Queshire said:


> yes, the last airbender is good, there's also a sequel series out but I haven't seen any of that.
> 
> bit unlucky really that the two have such close names.



You NEED to watch Korra. It makes Avatar look like child's play. It's very mature and has its dark moments. The shipping intentionally screws with people too. o.o


----------



## Queshire (May 22, 2012)

meh............. I think I'll probably wait until they start to come out on DVD.

Nothing like a good archive binge.


----------



## Steerpike (May 22, 2012)

I saw the Last Airbender movie. I was underwhelmed to say the least. Never saw the show.


----------



## Queshire (May 22, 2012)

I've never seen the movie either, but I hear the director really flopped on it. However, one of my personal belief that the vast majority of series are best in their original medium, and that is certainly the case for the last airbender. The show is supposed to be much, much, much better then the movie.


----------



## Steerpike (May 22, 2012)

Queshire said:


> I've never seen the movie either, but I hear the director really flopped on it. However, one of my personal belief that the vast majority of series are best in their original medium, and that is certainly the case for the last airbender. The show is supposed to be much, much, much better then the movie.



That's probably the case here. It felt very disjointed and under-developed. I got the sense that it would have been a much better movie if they'd added another hour to it so that things could be explained properly and characters better developed. But who knows, maybe that wouldn't have helped.


----------



## Devor (May 22, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I saw the Last Airbender movie. I was underwhelmed to say the least. Never saw the show.



The movie is garbage and does not reflect the television series in the least.  The TV show, for instance, has strong characters and is often funny.  I follow television well enough, and I can honestly say that much of the third season of Avatar was in my opinion some of the _best television_ I have ever seen, let alone in the genre.  There's a number of bad episodes, but the series as a whole definitely holds up as a strong and original work of fantasy storytelling.


----------



## deepikasd (May 28, 2012)

Saigonnus said:


> I was thinking that perhaps of having a magical "highway" utilizing their ability to travel in woodlands so easily and without being detected. It would be a certain route from one village to another (or to a sacred place) that is so utilized that it has become magical in itself and when a Ruaka is on the route, they are indetectable even if a human happens to be looking right at them or standing where the route is.



You could reference the songlines of the many Aboriginal tribes of Australia. The songlines is basically a "map" of the world. By singing and following the words of the song, they can find lakes, mountains, other tribes' territories, and places of worship. Maybe your race could have something similar; like maybe doing certain actions (like offering an "offering" or dancing in a certain area and then walking a down the a "pathway" a certain way will guarantee that they wouldn't be seen; but if they forget to do a certain action, their cover is blown).


----------

